# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من أبدع نُسخ " مَجمَع البحرين " في الفقه الحنفي ، للإمام ابن الساعاتي المتوفى سنة 694

## محمد طلحة مكي

كتاب " مجمع البحرين وملتقى النيرين " للإمام مظفر الدين أحمد بن علي بن تغلب بن أبي الضياء البغدادي البعلبكي الأصل المعروف بابن الساعاتي الحنفي ، المتوفى سنة 694هـ من أعاجيب كتب الفقه ، ولعله لا يوجد له نظير في كتب المذاهب الأخرى في طريقة عرض الخلاف بين الفقهاء في المسائل ، من حيث تنويع الجمل بين الاسمية والفعلية وتنويع الضمائر . جمع المؤلف في هذا الكتاب بين مختصر القدوري ومنظومة الخلافيات للنسفي مع زيادات ، ورتَّبه فأحسن ترتيبه، وأبدع في اختصاره ، وشرحه في مجلَّدَيْن كبيرين .
وهذه النسخة من أتقن النسخ التي وقفت عليها ، كتبها محمد أبو اللطف بن محمد بن محمد بن عمران سنة 883 هـ وهي نسخة مشرقة الديباجة , واضحة الخط , مشكولة بكاملها بالحركات , ومن أعجب ما فيها : استعمال كاتبها لإحدى علامات الترقيم وهي الشولة ( ، ) للفصل بين المسائل ، وهو شيئ يندر وجوده في المخطوطات . 

بداية النسخة
http://diglib.princeton.edu/view?_xq=pageturner&_type=&_do  c=%2Fmets%2Fislamic526y.mets.x  ml&_inset=1&_filename=islamic%  2F526y%2F00000003.jpf&_start=1  &_index=2&_count=3&3=1&div1  =2

نهاية النسخة
http://diglib.princeton.edu/view?_xq=pageturner&_type=&_do  c=%2Fmets%2Fislamic526y.mets.x  ml&_inset=0&_filename=islamic%  2F526y%2F00000002.jpf&_start=1  &_index=320&_count=320&2=1&div  1=2

رابط النسخة المطبوعة بتحقيق الياس قبلان
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5008

----------


## الانباري البارع

الروابط لا تعمل جميعها...هل من سبيل إلى تصحيحها..؟

----------


## يوسف الجوهري

أخي الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل أرجو تجديدها ورفعها على أرشيف

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

رابط النسخة مجددا
اضغط هنا

----------


## أبو ياسر السعدي

ابن الساعاتي إمام كبير، مبتكر طريقة الجمع الأصولية (بين طريقة الجمهور وطريقة الحنفية ) في كتابه الذي طابق اسمه فحواه (البديع) أو (بديع النظام الجامع بين أصول البزدوي والإحكام) ... انتهج فيه منهج الاقتضاب في عرضه للمسائل وذكره للأدلة إلى درجة حد الإلغاز، مما حدا للبعض شرح الكتاب وفك غوامضه وإيضاح مشكله ... ومن أمثلة عنواين الشراح : (كاشف معاني البديع وبيان مشكله المنيع) للهندي.

----------

